# My fish are spoiled.



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

a few weeks ago i moved my 3 RBPs to a bigger tank and at that time ran out of tilapia and started trying to feed them raw shrimp. couldnt get them to eat and i thought it was because of the move, it was a bit rough. 2 weeks past and still no signs of them eating the shrimp. i finaley saw them eating the other day but they were barley nipping at it. decided to buy some tilapia, salmon and tuna at the store today because im tired of seeing them not eat. tossed some salmon in there tonight while i was cutting it up to be frozen and they gobbled it up before it hit the bottom. im trying to nix up their diet but i can only get them to eat fish. what can i do to warm them up to eating shrimp? they are around 2 years old if that matters.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

They might just stil be a little spooked because of the move, just keep trying, they will come around sooner rather than later









Also dont offer food all the time, and IMO salmon is something to stay away from.


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

yea i use salmon as a treat like once a month. why should i stay away from salmon other than it being expensive?


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

i forgot, the search button is my friend. its an oily fish, thats why its bad right? if thats it once in a while wont hurt, i do a water change every 5 days.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I find salmon very smelly as well as oily and expensive, i suppose if you're only feeding them it once a month its fine. I would just stick to whitefish myself, but its entirely up to you. Piranhas will eat almost anything, its just a case of whether its healthy for them, and what they eat in the wild, thats why im sure P keepers stick to whitefish. Salmon and tuna and things like that are found in Great Oceans where the water is much cooler. And yes the search button is your best friend most of the time.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Are you taking the shells off the shrimp? I find that my P's perfer it without the shell. They just nibble on it for a little while when i leave the shell on verus 9 times out of 10 it doesnt hit the bottom with the shell off.


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

My P's used to NEVER touch shrimp with the peel on. Took me a couple of weeks to get them to start eating it shell and all. Now, my 10" RBP gobbles it up before it hits the ground, shell or not.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

OneEyedPiranhaGuy said:


> My P's used to NEVER touch shrimp with the peel on. Took me a couple of weeks to get them to start eating it shell and all. Now, my 10" RBP gobbles it up before it hits the ground, shell or not.


Mine are not quite 10 inches, but when they get there they prolly wont care if it has the shell or not either.


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

ive got 3 different shrimps. cooked, raw w/ shell, raw w/o shell. and the only thing ive even seen them nip at is the cooked stuff. they gobbled down the talapia i just fed them though.


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

sandman503 said:


> ive got 3 different shrimps. cooked, raw w/ shell, raw w/o shell. and the only thing ive even seen them nip at is the cooked stuff. they gobbled down the talapia i just fed them though.


Cooked food loses some of the nutrients it would have raw.


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

OneEyedPiranhaGuy said:


> ive got 3 different shrimps. cooked, raw w/ shell, raw w/o shell. and the only thing ive even seen them nip at is the cooked stuff. they gobbled down the talapia i just fed them though.


Cooked food loses some of the nutrients it would have raw.
[/quote]

yea i know but for some reason thats the only shrimp my Ps will eat.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

my rbp dotn eat most of the shell on the shrimp. it ends up floating around or clogging my filters


----------

